# Honey can cure the spread of COVID-19



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Just add aspirin to honey, cure covid easy as that.

Donald Trump behind that story perchance?


----------



## Honeyeater (Jun 21, 2020)

Oldtimer said:


> Just add aspirin to honey, cure covid easy as that.
> 
> Donald Trump behind that story perchance?


Yep after you swallow it you just say iggetty-ziggety-zaggety-zoom, and boom COVID is gone


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

story being spread by honey packers


----------



## bushpilot (May 14, 2017)

Fake news. It has been well established on these forums that you need bee stings as well. :lookout:


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Though we just recently looked at certain reported anti-viral properties of raw honey.

COVID or not, but eat some spoons of your own honey daily as the cold and flu season is here now.
Every little helps to improve fighting chances.
No need to look for magic cure - there is none.

Pretty sure thou that junk on Walmart shelves is not to cure anything.


----------



## AR1 (Feb 5, 2017)

bushpilot said:


> Fake news. It has been well established on these forums that you need bee stings as well. :lookout:


I got a yellow jacket sting yesterday. Does that count?

More seriously, while I doubt honey, with or without aspirin, is a cure, it sounds like something that would probably help and probably do no harm. I take honey tea, usually with grated ginger, for sore throats and colds, and it at least makes me feel better.


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

Mmm OT probably from Dr Fauci at the CDC before masks were bad, masks were good or whatever. USA still remains a very healthy climate as it appears nobody died from old age related sickness this year. Must all be eating some of my honey.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

:waiting:


Oldtimer said:


> Just add aspirin to honey, cure covid easy as that.
> 
> Donald Trump behind that story perchance?


No.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Oh well back to injecting bleach I guess.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33QdTOyXz3w


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

Oldtimer said:


> Oh well back to injecting bleach I guess.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33QdTOyXz3w


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

I heard no mention of injecting bleach, I heard questions asked as to ultra violet used in some way and the possibility of injecting light that doctors were thinking of. I heard bleach mentioned in some context but no mention of injecting bleach and most of these mentions were in questioning the doctors involved. Wonder do they sell shares in CNN in NZ.


----------



## SeaCucumber (Jun 5, 2014)

It could help underweight people reach the ideal BMI or be vitamin d fortified. Excessive sugar is unhealthy.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

johno said:


> I heard no mention of injecting bleach.


Oh, that was Trump. At a news conference he said disinfectant kills covid, and suggested injecting it. He motioned to his medical people expecting support. They sat in embarrassed silence. So Trump continued, cajolling them and then saying to them he thinks they should look into it.

I have the whole thing on video.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

rub honey into your mask b/4 wearing it, works perfect, a little hard to breath? maybe that's the secret


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

OT if that video is the Utube link that you put up there I do not hear what you heard, As far as I could tell it was the possibility of getting ultra violet light into the bloodstream that was been spoken about. This would appear to be an event where he is possibly trying to get those burocratic medical folks in the CDC to think outside of the box. It amazes me that this is still a topic or have you not seen the latest corruption scandal that is emerging despite the lamestream media trying to shut it down.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

You mean Ukraine? Yes, a terrible scandle. Trump tried to blackmail them and withold military funding unless they meddled in American politics on his behalf.

Should be impeached. Oh that's right, he has been.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

OT, not sure how it works in NZ, but in America, when someone is accused of a crime and is aquitted, you can't keep going around saying they are guilty. Do you have evidence that the Dems didn't or couldn't fabricate for themselves?

The only person for whom such evidence does exist, by his own admission, is Joe Biden.


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

OT you have really drunk that koolaid.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

What. You are in denial about what Trump did?

:scratch:


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

If this thread continues in a "political" manner, it too will be moved to Tailgater.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> If this thread continues in a "political" manner, it too will be moved to Tailgater.


Oops, I did not realize it was not in Tailgater. Back to honey and the Covid -19 virus...


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

OK then back to honey vs covid.

Me, I doubt honey will cure covid. What I can say though, is my own honey sales went through the roof when we had covid here.

Sales of the usual honey types like clover remained fairly static. But a honey I market as "Native Forest", which is a very dark honey and looks the part, that label started flying off the shelves. I was in a shop and watched, people were grabbing multiple jars of it.

Now we are covid free, and sales are back to normal. Fun while it lasted.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

OT, that is the kind of positive story story I like. Good marketing on your part too. I suspect that regular consumption of pure raw honey can provide a SLIGHT improvement to a person's ability to ward off disease, or at least provide some placebo effect that makes one feel better. Until such time as science is able to prove otherwise, that is my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

Oldtimer said:


> OK then back to honey vs covid.
> 
> Me, I doubt honey will cure covid. What I can say though, is my own honey sales went through the roof when we had covid here.
> 
> ...


That happens with our honey also, it is dark red from the Japanese 
Knotweed plant which has Resveratrol in it; only in the Autumn though.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

I had to google Resveratrol to find out what it is, looks like good stuff, some valuable honey you have there!

Always good to get our health requirements from natural sources .


----------



## Marg (Aug 31, 2020)

blackowl said:


> They just add aspirin to hot honey.


I thought heating honey reduces its helaing properties. 

This seems ot be another expression of magical thinking. Abracadabra, problem solved.


----------



## blackowl (Jul 8, 2015)

Marg said:


> I thought heating honey reduces its helaing properties.


Yes, it does. Anything above 37 degrees. COVID or not, I think honey is a big help. Maybe not a cure, but definitely healthy. 

Add honey and lemon to a cup of warm water. It's the best. Have any of you tried it?


----------



## ursa_minor (Feb 13, 2020)

Honey is healthy and sure makes a sore throat feel better for a short time. My dad used to make us take a teaspoon full when we had a cold so maybe it is the nostalgia that makes me think I feel better. 

The addition of the aspirin would remove any Covid headache, or other pains associated with the virus, so couple that with the sweet smooth honey and a person might believe they have been cured, but I highly doubt that it actually kills the virus, it in my opinion it kills the symptoms so you can get a better rest.


----------



## Bdfarmer555 (Oct 7, 2015)

ursa_minor said:


> The addition of the aspirin would remove any Covid headache, or other pains associated with the virus, so couple that with the sweet smooth honey and a person might believe they have been cured, but I highly doubt that it actually kills the virus, it in my opinion it kills the symptoms so you can get a better rest.


That's all that modern medicine is...symptom management. Little interest in cures, no money in it, and the populace is only interested in immediate gratification.


----------



## bushpilot (May 14, 2017)

Bdfarmer555 said:


> That's all that modern medicine is...symptom management. Little interest in cures, no money in it, and the populace is only interested in immediate gratification.


Hmm, not so sure about that. There have been a lot of cures developed for a lot of diseases in the era of "modern medicine."


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

The number one cause of death by Covid is blood clots in the lungs. 81mg of asprin a day is sufficient to make platelets less sticky and help prevent the clots. That's one baby asprin or one of the "asprin a day" enteric coated 81mg tablets. More than that would not be any more effective. This same thing was discovered with the Spanish Flu but then people started overdosing on Asprin making the secondary error in logic (by my count) which is "If a little is good, a lot is better" People died from salicylic poisoning.

The clots are caused by an overreaction of the immune system. This can usually be avoided by taking the normal recommended amount of Vitamin D3. Again, don't make the mistake of "A little is good so a lot is better". An overdose of D3 is dangerous and enough can actually kill you.

Of course, adequate sunshine will give you enough D3...

I doubt that the honey has much effect but honey is good for you in general if it's unheated.


----------

